# Pan Searing Chilean Sea Bass



## Mylegsbig (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys. I have a .40lb filet of chilean sea bass marinading in lemon juice, salt, pepper, and olive oil.

I want to pan sear it in my tri ply stainless steel skillet.

What temp should i sear it at?

How many minutes on each side? Should i pat it dry before i start cooking it?


Brief lil walkthru would be great. this is my first time cooking fish, ever.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 17, 2006)

id say the filet is like half an inch thick.

on google, it on pan searing, alot of stuff says something about skin side up and down or whatever, both sides of this fish are identical. no skin.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2006)

The filet should be dry and seared as you would a steak, but using a little lower heat.  

How long depends on whether you want it well done, medium or rare.  In any case, a half inch thick filet won't take more than a few minutes.

Always cook the 'presentation' side first.  That is, the pretty side you want face up on the plate when served should be cooked first.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 17, 2006)

so like 3 minutes a side on medium high?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2006)

Start with two per side and check it.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't marinate more than 30 minutes or the lemon juice may ruin the texture of the fish, turing it to mush.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow.  I had only had this fish one other time and it had a funky sauce.

i see now why chilean sea bass is so highly coveted.

this fish was amazing.

i put in a dash of ponzu sauce in the marinade too.

Wow.

thanks andy, came out crusty and flaky on top, but tender and delicious.

thanks fryboy - was like 15 min marinade.

im gonna get some more of this fish.

but at 25.99 a pound, ****!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2006)

wow, $26 a pound!?!

it goes for $16 to $18 /pound here. too rich for me, to screw it up. bravo on your success, legs.

i disagree with fryboy's entry. 30 minutes in an acidic marinade might slightly change the surface texture, definitely the outer color, but a piece an inch thick shouldn't turn mushy that fast.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 18, 2006)

this was at whole foods. that place will gyp you at times.

but they have great quality.

yeah, thanks bucky, my first time cooking fish, success!


----------

